
AWS Lambda enables functions that can run up to 15 minutes - markonen
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/10/aws-lambda-supports-functions-that-can-run-up-to-15-minutes/
======
stochastician
This is fantastic news for projects like PyWren!

------
sigfubar
Now I can run a web server on Lambda by using only ~5 functions per hour! All
hail the serverless king!

~~~
nnspace
Also with your sarcasm, you rushed the math. 4*15 = 60

~~~
sigfubar
The domains of satire and mathematics don't intersect.

